# Greyhound Discontinues Reno-Salt Lake City!



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 17, 2015)

Greyhound Lines has discontinued the Reno-Salt Lake City route, previously operated as Schedules 1308/1345. The segment is still covered by the single daily Reno-Denver route, Schedules 1314/1347.

This represents a halving of capacity between Reno and Salt Lake City.

Previously, Schedule 1308 departed Reno at 7:05 AM and arrived Salt Lake City at 5:55 PM. Schedule 1345 departed Salt Lake City at 11:35 AM and arrived Reno at 8:10 PM.

Stops were made at Lovelock, Winnemucca, Battle Mountain, Elko, and Wendover. All stops will continued to be served the Reno-Denver 1314/1347.

In recent times, On-Time Performance has deteriorated as drivers slack and intentionally depart late from their origin. Comfort also plummeted after new D4505s were deployed on the route. The D4505 "Shiny Blue Dungeon" is currently Greyhound's least comfortable bus. Every single seat is painful and sagging. Bad odors are emitted by oft-clogged flushing toilets. Seat-mounted outlets frequently fail. Fuel economy and reliability are also poor.

Reno-Salt Lake City D4505s were based in Los Angeles and operated as part of the Los Angeles-San Francisco-Reno-Salt Lake City-Las Vegas-Los Angeles (and v.v.) rotation.

Reno-Denver is also operated by D4505s, sometimes running the Los Angeles-San Francisco-Reno-Denver-Los Angeles (and v.v.) rotation.


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 17, 2015)

Interestingly, the Greyhound trip between Reno and SLC takes almost exactly the same amount of time as the California Zephyr.

Amtrak beats the pants on Greyhound in terms of comfort, of course, and appears to do fairly well in terms of cost.

Unfortunately, Amtrak's schedule isn't much better than the remaining Greyhound schedule. Both are overnights in each direction, with Amtrak

losing out somewhat by scheduling a 3:05 a.m. arrival into SLC.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 17, 2015)

It was that 3:05 AM arrival that always eliminated Amtrak as an option for me. Now that the daytime Greyhound is gone and the overnight is usually a D4505, I'll resort to flying.


----------



## railiner (Sep 17, 2015)

Down to one trip a day? Very sad, but better than nothing, I guess....

By the way, where did you see that info? I still see the June timetable on the extranet....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 17, 2015)

Go to BusTracker, and you will find that 1308/1345 are gone. Also, they are no longer available for booking. No matter what future date I try, 1308/1345 is no long available. Only 1314/1347 is shown.


----------



## greatcats (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for the warnings! You sure do great commercials for Greyhound! :giggle: A few weeks ago I was driving south on US95 between Reno and Las Vegas and what appeared to be an unmarked intercity bus was heading north, perhaps the one you mentioned a few months back that gave rather poor service. I was on Greyhound in May, which you might have read in my trip report Tucson-Phoenix-Flagstaff. It was not a wonderful experience, but was not too unpleasant and returned me safely to Flagstaff!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 18, 2015)

My recent experiences with Greyhound have been hit-and-miss. Generally, the biggest troublemaker is the D4505. When I'm not riding the D4505, I am generally OK. With the D4505, I'm unhappy no matter what. Overall, all I can say is that I'm angry at Greyhound, but I don't have a grudge against them.

1308/1345 was one of the more relaxing rides back in the DL3 days. The utter boredom of the scenery would force you to slow down your life and give you time to think. With the DL3s low window sill and lack of blind spots, you could see for miles around. The end of this route is the end of an era in Nevada desert bus ops.

With dual runs, fares were cheaper, too. I paid $41+2.5 for my last ride.

Attached are all the photos from my last ride on the route, D4505 #86304 Salt Lake City-Reno. Only two months ago. I was eager to get off that D4505 that day. Few people will remember, but I always will.

Photos must be clicked on to view in their entirety.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 1, 2015)

I am very angry to have discovered that my OP on this thread was secretly copied by someone and posted on Facebook under their own name.


----------

